
Deep Learning GPUs – 2080 Ti vs Tesla V100. 2080 Ti is 73% as Fast & 85% Cheaper - ydau
https://lambdalabs.com/blog/2080-ti-deep-learning-benchmarks/#
======
uzero
Pure performance benchmarks are nice but in practice the amount of memory
dictates what you can and can’t do. Working with something like “Open”AI’s
full GPL-2 isn’t going to happen with 2080ti unfortunately.

